# BMX als Mountainbike?



## Kaljakop (15. März 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin früher zu Schulzeiten viel mit nem BMX im Gelände rumgefahren. Jetzt fahre ich seit mehreren Jahren Mountainbike und bekomme gerade Lust mal auf nem BMX die Trails runterzufahren.
Jetzt bin ich am überlegen wie ein dafür aufgebautes BMX am besten aussehen sollte.

Hat jemand dazu Erfahrungen?
Ich weiß das Bremsen bei BMXlern nicht so das wichtigste ist, aber gibt es Scheibenbremsen fürs BMX?
Wie sieht es mit der Standfestigkeit von den normalen Felgebremen aus, kann man damit auch einen längeren Berg mit gelegentlichem bremsen runterfahren, ohne das die Bremsen versagen?


Wie sieht es denn mit Reifen für eher grobes Gelände aus, kennt ihr da was in 20"? Die meisten BMX-Reifen haben ja eher ein flaches Profil, ich suche eher Stollenreifen fürs BMX.

Hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen.

Danke.

PS: Bitte fangt keine Diskussion an, ob das ganze sinnvoll/intelligent... ist. Und mir ist auch klar, das der Trend momentan eher zu größeren Reifen (29") als zu kleineren geht...


----------



## doc-hille (15. März 2015)

...warum Probleme mit den Bremsen???? V-Brake oder Canties funktionieren doch einwandfrei. Bereifung einfach bei MTB-Reifen mit 20/24" nachschauen, da gibt's einige, auch mit 2,25".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (16. März 2015)

Colle Sache, gefällt mir gut. Ich hab das früher auch oft gemacht. Freunde sind schon längst mit dem MTB gefahren und ich mit dem BMX hinterher. War ein Beater von khe...



Kaljakop schrieb:


> ...Hat jemand dazu Erfahrungen?...



...beim Kauf hatte ich schon auf Bremssockel geachtet, die für V-Brakes geeignet sind. Die bremsen einfach besser wie Canties, doch auch die kann man eigentlich dauerhaft greifen lassen - kein Problem.
Es gibt teilweise auch pfiffige Gabellösungen ( German A , usw. ) wo Du Federung und Scheibenbremsen montieren kannst. Möglich sind natürlich auch hydraulische Felgenbremsen, wenn Du V-Brakesockel hast. Ist natürlich alles finanzieller Aufwand.

Bei den Reifen bietet maxxis eigentlich gute Profile an. Ich selbst hatte einen breiten Kenda drauf, war von irgendeinem 20" Kindermtb. Ruhig da mal gucken, die sind sicher nicht so qualitativ hochwertig wie reine BMX Holzwürmer, dafür meist grobstollig und recht günstig.


----------



## Kaljakop (16. März 2015)

Schonmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Das klingt ja schonmal alles recht machbar.
Ab welchem Preis bekommt man denn eigentlich in etwa ein vernünftiges BMX?
Gibt ja teilweise schon für unter 200 Okken welche beim Baumarkt, aber die taugen sicher nichts.
Es sollte halt wenn schon dauerhaft bisschen was aushalten.


----------



## Knusberflogge (17. März 2015)

Ich würd bei den Jungs von "kunstform" suchen, die sind nett und man kann viel finden ( nein, ich arbeite nicht da  ! ) . Gute BMx Räder, die für Deinen Einsatz absolut taugen, gibt es meiner Meinung nach zwischen 300,- und 400,- € . Teilweise auch unter 300,-€ und selbst da schon mit 3teiliger Kurbel.
Die "Einsteiger" Räder sind teilweise auch reduziert, klick Dich einfach mal durch:

http://www.kunstform.org/de/bmx-raeder-c-30

Empfehlen wird ich Dir aber ein Street, kein Flatland.


----------



## R.C. (17. März 2015)

doc-hille schrieb:


> . V-Brake oder Canties funktionieren doch einwandfrei.



(Nicht-Race-) BMX (auch die Gabeln) haben U-Brakes (sofern ueberhaupt Aufnahmen fuer Bremsen).

Bei den ganzen billigen BMX (eigentlich allen Komplettraedern) musst du auf jeden Fall die Gabel tauschen, wenn du eine (sinnvolle) Frontbremse haben willst.


----------



## RISE (17. März 2015)

Billigräder kannst du dafür vergessen.

Meinst du mit Trails preparierte Dirthügel oder wirklich "naturbelassenes" Gelände?Bei letzterem ist ein BMX natürlich nicht optimal, da man durch die kleinen Reifen überall hängenbleibt. Trotzdem gern ein paar Empfehlungen.

Ansonsten wären mir keine Scheibenbremsen bekannt, wohl aber konnte man früher mit leichter Modifikation die Magura HS Bremsen ans BMX basteln. Ob das durch die neuen, oftmals abschraubbaren und deutlich kleineren Bremssockel noch geht, weiß ich nicht, aber mit älteren Rahmen (~2008/2009) sollte das gehen. Vernünftige Felgen halten das auch locker aus. Gabeln mit U-Brake Sockeln gab es wenige vernünftige, die Odyssey Freestyle oder Odyssey Dirt Fork sind mir noch in Erinnerung. Wiegen beide auch etwa 1000g und sind auch etwas älter (~2010).

Bezüglich der Reifen solltest du dich an Dirtreifen orientieren. Der Odyssey Knobby Aitken beispielsweise ist sehr grobstollig und auch in der 2,35" Variante erhältlich. Hinten könnte man den gleichen in 2,15" verbauen. Sind auch sehr sehr ordentliche Reifen.

Fürs Gelände würde ich zudem die Finger von Plastikpedalen lassen und eher zur Metallvariante greifen.

Für moderates Gelände sollte man da Spaß haben können, hab ich früher auch manchmal gemacht.


----------



## Kaljakop (17. März 2015)

Ich hatte schon vor auf größtenteils naturbelassenen Trails zu fahren, also weniger auf vorgeschaufelten Pisten. Dass ich da überall dran hängenbleibe glaube ich nicht unbedingt, man muss halt schon ziemlich aktiv fahren und kann nicht einfach wie son 29 Zoll - Panzer :-D über alles drüber rollen. Aber das finde ich ist gerade das interessante daran.
Das man mit den Odyssey Knobby Aitken gut Grip hat kann ich mir vorstellen.

@Knusperflogge: Du rätst mir zu nem Street und keinem Flatland-BMX. Was genau ist denn da der Unterscheid? Bisher ist mir nur der Unterschied zwischen Race und Freestyle bekannt, wobei letztere ja eher stabiler sein sollen.

Das es Plastikpedale gibt wusste ich gar nicht, hätte ich mir auch niemals drangeschraubt.

Auf jeden Fall schonmal Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## R.C. (17. März 2015)

RISE schrieb:


> Gabeln mit U-Brake Sockeln gab es wenige vernünftige, die Odyssey Freestyle oder Odyssey Dirt Fork sind mir noch in Erinnerung.



Odysseys F32 und F25 gibt's noch immer, dazu noch einige WTP Gabeln mit 990er Option und noch ein paar mehr. Die (gibt's aktuell eh nicht mehr) Primo Strand v2 mit Bremssockeln wuerd' ich dir aber im Gelaende nicht empfehlen, da ist der Offset mit 13mm doch ein bisschen _sehr_ kurz.

Flatland gehoert zum Freestyle, das sind sehr kurze und steile, also wendige Rahmen, mit denen Tricks 'im flachen' durchgefuehrt werden. Also keine Spruenge, sondern 'Figuren' etwa auf einem Parkplatz.
Sowas: http://www.vitalbmx.com/videos/features/Keelan-Phillips-Bio,48303/ChrisWilmshurst,981


----------



## RISE (17. März 2015)

Die F25 & F32 kenne ich auch, aber sie haben meines Wissens nach keine 990er Option. Wäre für ein Geländerad aber sicherlich keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## R.C. (17. März 2015)

RISE schrieb:


> Die F25 & F32 kenne ich auch, aber sie haben meines Wissens nach keine 990er Option.



_R_32 und _R_25 sind die ohne, _F_25 ist die mit (F32 gibt's anscheinend keine). R steht AFAIK fuer 'Race' und F fuer 'Freestyle'.

S&Ms Pitchfork gibt's auch fuer Bremsen, faellt mir noch ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (17. März 2015)

Stimmt, da hast du recht.


----------

